# Call of Duty 2 Awaiting Connection...



## Adamzor (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, when i try to connect to a Call of Duty 2 server (1.3) on the pc, the awaiting connection goes up to 500+ if i leave it, if i reconnect it still doesnt work. At the same time im speaking on xfire + msn, so its not my internet, and occasionaly it works, but then it just goes back to the awaiting connection. Please help anyone :/


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

try disabling firewall if you have one


----------



## Adamzor (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah tried that, still don't work :/


----------

